# forgive me



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok guys just figured out with the help of mod bill how to post pics from phone so forgive me if I start going crazy with the pics. Went to a job couple weeks ago out in the sticks and seen this mail box. Made of 3/16" plate steel. Owner said he was tired of kids batting his mail box


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Im not a fan of mailboxes that could kill

I read about a 16 year old last month that died from hitting a HD mailbox

NOt worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Im not a fan of mailboxes that could kill
> 
> I read about a 16 year old last month that died from hitting a HD mailbox
> 
> NOt worth it :thumbsup:


 your right not worth it butt he was just tired of the kids hitting his mail box with baseballl bats as they go by. He said it happened about 5 times in one year.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Im not a fan of mailboxes that could kill
> 
> I read about a 16 year old last month that died from hitting a HD mailbox
> 
> NOt worth it :thumbsup:


Was he headbutting them?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mssp said:


> your right not worth it butt he was just tired of the kids hitting his mail box with baseballl bats as they go by. He said it happened about 5 times in one year.


I had some neighborhood kids who would hit my garbage cans with their car and send them flying all over the place -- One morning I set my cans out and filled them with bags of gravel. I was still finding pieces of that Audi's front end all along the roadway for a solid month.:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Was he headbutting them?


Is was a female, and she was 16, she drove a car into a brick/stone mailbox and died.

her head might have headbutted the steering wheel


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

As long as the mail box "looks" like it would hurt to hit the HO will be fine legally, if the mail box is made to look like a cheapo easy smash kind, then that would be a trap, and it would actionable. 

Example 1,fills mailbox with concrete, = trap, cause he's trying to hurt the vandal. 

Example 2 makes mail box out of bricks, not a trap. Cause the deterant is visible, he is expecting vandal to see and move on.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

kids might be careful in dirt road country, my uncles mailbox got graded twice a year until he sunk an 8" steel pipe 5' down and cemented in and out. Grader never came close again.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> As long as the mail box "looks" like it would hurt to hit the HO will be fine legally, if the mail box is made to look like a cheapo easy smash kind, then that would be a trap, and it would actionable.
> 
> Example 1,fills mailbox with concrete, = trap, cause he's trying to hurt the vandal.
> 
> Example 2 makes mail box out of bricks, not a trap. Cause the deterant is visible, he is expecting vandal to see and move on.


That's interesting.

The father of the kid who kept smashing my garbage cans is a well known lawyer in Seattle.

He and I had a good laugh at his sons expense when they came over looking for the rest of the headlight assembly. The old man complimented me on my craftiness.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> The father of the kid who kept smashing my garbage cans is a well known lawyer in Seattle.
> 
> He and I had a good laugh at his sons expense when they came over looking for the rest of the headlight assembly. The old man complimented me on my craftiness.


Next time put the garbage can over the fire hydrant... And see the damage then


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> The father of the kid who kept smashing my garbage cans is a well known lawyer in Seattle.
> 
> He and I had a good laugh at his sons expense when they came over looking for the rest of the headlight assembly. The old man complimented me on my craftiness.


And if his son died, he'd put you under the jail. You got lucky he was cool about it.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

I had kids driving across my lawn in the wee hours. I recessed a green 2x4 board filled with nails into my lawn putting it out at night and bringing in every morning.

About 2 weeks later, when the car down the street was parked with 3 flat tires, I called the police and said I think I know who's been doing the localized neigborhood damage and they left the evidence behind. Police says I wonder how you know it's him? No need to measure the treadwidth I said with a grin.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> And if his son died, he'd put you under the jail. You got lucky he was cool about it.


You're probably right, Frank...unfortunately


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Next time put the garbage can over the fire hydrant... And see the damage then


Now that would be fun to video


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've got a neighbor on a corner lot that had gone through countless mailboxes and posts due to idiot drivers.

His mailbox is now inside an 18" diameter Sonotube poured solid with concrete. It has been up for a couple of years and has yet to receive so much as a scratch.

Apparantly the idiot drivers are not stupid.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Believe it or not, there is a federal guide on mailbox installation:yes:

http://www.dot.ga.gov/doingbusiness.../Encroachment/ErectingMailboxesOnHighways.pdf

I did road construction years ago and when we replaced mailboxes we had to follow this guide.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

. . . .


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I made a mailbox post out of 4" cast iron pipe and 90º for my mom's place. If a car runs into it, it will break apart easy enough, but baseball bats will have a hard time.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> . . . .


 that is great!


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> . . . .


I like it! HOA wouldn't let me do it, here.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I had some neighborhood kids who would hit my garbage cans with their car and send them flying all over the place -- One morning I set my cans out and filled them with bags of gravel. I was still finding pieces of that Audi's front end all along the roadway for a solid month.:laughing:


That was my Audi !!!!


----------

